# I'm skeptical about our new additon, not sure if a pit or not (pics)



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Dont forget to read the bold part in Red and is that true> or could it be true?

OK OK, so today I got chatted with someone about my dog, with an ad I posted on Craiglist. She said she had bought 2 pits from the woman. She didn't have pics of hers but said she made business cards for the lady also and was friends with her. We chatted awhile. Or some excerpts from the chat so feel free to chime in about anything.....

****** doesnt cross breed.. Most pits she breeds with are show dogs... full blood and all that. i really dont know about all the technical stuff with them... but ya..

ya, she has amazing pits.. she takes such good care of them all to... thats one thing i really like about her.. shes not like all the other ppl with pit bulls that just have them to fight them.. she really loves all her dogs! i've knows her for a very long time...

oh she will... i can garantee you that... since you said yours is about 6 months old, you probably got one of the pups that i just helped her take pictures of.... that was one of the cutest litters EVER!! i fell in love with all of them! = )

**I sent pictures to her and she said

i do belive those are the litter i helped with... there were also different color ones in there to...

your right, yours kinda doesnt look alot liek a pit... im sure its nothing.. i've never known her to cross breed or anything like that. im sure she'll fill out soon... shes so pretty... it was a girl right? sorry.. i think you said it was but i cant remember. = )

yes... i cant really remeber exactly how much they were. i got them so long ago and i was doing some work to help her out so she had cut me a deal... plus the whole family friend thing to.. i wanna say 150 or 2...... but i really dont know for sure

*ok. she is pit bull... The one inside was breed with the one u sent me a picture of... The mother didnt produce strong muscley pups that Sharron liked.. So she pulled the papers on all of them and thats why they were given away.. She didnt think they represented what pit bulls should look like and she didnt think they would fill out as muscly as the daddy and mom.. shes no longer breeding the mom with anything because she doenst like what she produces. The moms line tends to have thinner dogs that dont look so much like any other pit would.. *

1st post! 

So I have been wanting to get a pit for awhile but just been reluctant in getting one. Finally came across someone on craigslist that was selling for puppies. I contacted her and finally went out to see them on Saturday. I went out there and she had 4 huge pens. 1 had the Grandparents which were Blue and white or grey and white, and the other had a the dad solo which was Tiger striped. (Brindle) The other pen had the puppies and the 4th pen had another light brown pit and a puppy that was already sold that was blue and white or grey and white. The lady seemed really nice and brought out the mom who was an AmStaff Brindle and looked good and the puppies would run to her and try to nurse and play. I asked how much the puppies were and they were 4 months, will be 5 months on the 13th and she said nothing she just wants good homes and if I wanted to donate for a bag of dog food then she would take 20 bucks....Anyway pics of the Dad below as well as all the puppies and then our puppy. Lots of people say she is not what the woman says she is , others see alittle pit, what do you people think, Thanks

DaD









Puppies









Sadie (ours)


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My guess would be pit x lab. He has very large ears for a pit, and the overall head and body shape is a bit off in general.


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Gosh Darnitt!  

Would 2 Brindles even make a Black pup or Black and white? Well, the kids already named her so cant take back now.....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't be sad, the kids are happy, she's a good dog, enjoy her. I'm sure she will be everything you hoped for


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

well that's where the breeding part gets tricky  the colors don't just come from the parents they can pop out with great grandpa clone too  it's really about genetics. I don't see a full APBT but I could be wrong (its not like it hasn't happened before) lol the way i look at it is that you guys got a great dog and you learned your lesson not to shop on craigslist to get what you really want


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree, she looks like a pit x lab mix to me


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Whatever she is, she is cute and I am sure she will be a great dog. For $20 bucks really you saved the life of a puppy and your children are happy. I would do a follow up and make sure the puppy gets all of its vax, most people who sell puppies try recover the cost of the shots at least. For 20 bucks my intial concern is that she doesn't have any.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Atheist (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture of the brindle is pitbull no doubt. Your dog looks like a LAB. If you like the dog what difference does it make. If you really wanted a pitbull I am afraid you don't have one. I don't see any of the father in the pups and it's not about the color.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It would be really hard to say. I say she looks pit/ but does have that possible lab look to her too. However when it comes to black pit puppies I have seen alot that look lab as puppies especially if they have the lazy ears. My black female looked pure lab till she was almost 6 months old lol.. And she is UKC/ADBA my friend just got another UKC/ADBA pup and she looks like a lab right now at 4 months old lol. You will be able to tell more as she gets older. But she is cute and hey can beat a free pet I am sure she will be a great dog.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

you have happy kids so you have a dog good for your family. without papers there is no way of knowing she looks lab mixed but shes a family pet so it doesnt matter too much. if you stick around here for awhile you will learn so much so as if you want another dog later on you will know excatly what you are getting before you get your next dog


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

The puppies look like pits, but they have huge ears, which is really cute, but i have never seen pit bull puppies with that big ears. 

Sadie is beautiful, she definitely looks a little lab. But then again, with the zillion different bloodlines and breed standards for pits, i wouldn't be surprised if it was a pit. 

But none the less, its a awesome looking dog, and after a while, you wont even notice the breed, she just becomes part of the family.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

My puppy's Dad was a blue nose and the mother was brown and white, Patch came out brown and white, for $20 and that cute of a doggie you should be psyched even if he is only half pit


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Thank You all for all the input. Everyone is correct also about the kids being happy and having a good dog. In a way it seems we did save her, she seems so happy and loves grass, the pen had dirt in it. She is still very nervous but loves the kids and seems energetic around them and the backyard, but once we leave the backyard, total different story LOL! Super nervous and still learning. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

She will be nervous for a little while, her life just turned upside down, if you guys are patient and show her lots of love she will come around.


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Most Definately! I will keep adding photos as she gets older to see the outcome. This will be fun! Im just more happy with this her way more than I was with the Min Pin we used to own LOL, No more little Toy dogs


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I think she probably is pit. The do change. The litter having big ears isn't all that unusual. I had a blue brindle pit once out of a breeding I did and she had such huge and long ears that she looked like a hound. She grew into those ears and only weighed 28lbs fully grown. But hey, she's happy and the kids are happy, that's all that matters. You saved a life.


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, we will definately see


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was wondering if she isn't part Blue Lacy. She sure does look like it. Do you have any pictures of the mom? 

Glad you saved her life. All that matters is that she is happy and the kids are happy and you have the joy of raising a pup.


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

No pictures of the Mom but she was supposedly a AmStaff Brindle. When the woman let the puppies out with the Mom they ran to her immediately and started to try and nurse


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not saying that the pups were not those dogs pups but if the real mom rejected the pups and she had another bitch that had a litter of pup she could have put those pups with that bitch.


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Very True! ARGHHHHH. She emailed and said that some brought back one of the pups (female) because the people didnt have a backyard and they're 2 year old was scared..................................................My guess is maybe they really wanted a pit and not sold on that dog being a pure pit if pit at all!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i say from the pic the dog looks like a pitty. possibly a mix but no doubt there is pit. apbt i should say...


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Anyway, Dog is very nice and we are training well, new pics coming soon


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I'm not saying that the pups were not those dogs pups but if the real mom rejected the pups and she had another bitch that had a litter of pup she could have put those pups with that bitch.


I saw pics once of a collie who had a litter of only 1 or 2, nusing a litter of Bulldogs with her own, because the bulldog had had surgical complications from the c-section, and couldn't care for the litter, it was so sweet.


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Here goes the card she gave me

I blurred out the info so thats why it looks funny


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Kinglion said:


> Gosh Darnitt!
> 
> Would 2 Brindles even make a Black pup or Black and white? Well, the kids already named her so cant take back now.....


Two brindles would produce all brindle pups! Brindle is a dominant gene and really dominant when doubled up on.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Kinglion said:


> So I just looked over the card she gave me again, Ill post a screenshot later after I scan
> 
> TRU-GRIT
> Terriers
> ...


I wouldnt' post her info on here considering you are challenging if what you got is in deed legit she could sue you for posting her info with out valid proof your dog is not pure. Not trying to be funny just stating the truth....


----------



## Grimes (Apr 29, 2009)

Well its a good looking dog anyway, I'm sure she will make you happy regardless of her breed.

Just enjoy her, you did a good thing rescuing her.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

its hard to say those ears do look really big but pups go through some really funky puppy stages and at times they dont even look like pits you probably wont be able to tell until the pup is around a year old if you can tell them you cant really know for sure with out papers. she is a cute thing though and im glad the kids love her


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

You could always hent around to a dna test and see how she reacts to it if her dogs are UKC id be like oh hey I'd love for my dog to be dna vip can you dna the parents for me just to see how she responds.

Question is she selling the pups with papers? Or as pets only that woud also tell you something maybe?


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

redsky said:


> I wouldnt' post her info on here considering you are challenging if what you got is in deed legit she could sue you for posting her info with out valid proof your dog is not pure. Not trying to be funny just stating the truth....


True, but she would definately have to find me since she doesnt have my number or address. She didn't properly screen like I guess people should do with this breed or any breed really.

But like people say, kids love the dog and will keep picks coming of the outcome of this hotly debated topic! LOL! But I plan on adopting another soon also.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have read that bridle is dominant, so the offspring could be black if black is recessive. Blue is recessive, and blue comes from black, so i would say it's possible. However, the pics you showed of the litter seemed all black, right? It would be a mixed litter most likely, but anything can happen. 

I am not a pit geneology expert, but I have researched pugs ALOT, so here is a pug example:
My pug is Black which is dominant in pugs, but she is het for fawn. Her mom was **** black and her father was fawn. The dam has BB genes and the sire has ff. Every pup was black because the mom was ****, but if the mom was het for fawn (Bf) the litter would most likely have been mixed. Some breeds have co-dominant genes like the Great Dane, the Harlequin gene is co-dom, so what looks like a double merle or double dapple, is really Harlequin/Merle. But I don't think that pits are known for any co-dom genes.


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

good inforfmation, ill post more pics soon


----------



## stumpy23 (May 9, 2009)

where im from dog fighting is pretty big....with that said im totally against dog fighting but my point is she looks like the dogs around here with the longer snout...fighters breed for that...so i think it very possible you have a pit puppy


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

most dogmen breed for gameness not for the size of a dogs snout and prefferably a scissor bite. i'm not an apbt geneologist either but i have a brindle pair and out of the last litter it was mixed. 4 male and 4 female, dark fawn brindle male, buckskin male, fawn red-nose male, red-brindle red-nose male, dark fawn female, dark buckskin female, buckskin female, and red-brindle red-nose female. pics of the litter are in the album or in the true pit social group.


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

stumpy23 said:


> where im from dog fighting is pretty big....with that said im totally against dog fighting but my point is she looks like the dogs around here with the longer snout...fighters breed for that...so i think it very possible you have a pit puppy


 If that's true I really hope my dog does not have that type of temperament. Or would that even be a temperament?



> most dogmen breed for gameness not for the size of a dogs snout and prefferably a scissor bite. i'm not an apbt geneologist either but i have a brindle pair and out of the last litter it was mixed. 4 male and 4 female, dark fawn brindle male, buckskin male, fawn red-nose male, red-brindle red-nose male, dark fawn female, dark buckskin female, buckskin female, and red-brindle red-nose female. pics of the litter are in the album or in the true pit social group.


And No all black or 95% black huh! Like Mine! LOL!


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I have read that bridle is dominant, so the offspring could be black if black is recessive. Blue is recessive, and blue comes from black, so i would say it's possible. However, the pics you showed of the litter seemed all black, right? It would be a mixed litter most likely, but anything can happen.
> 
> I am not a pit geneology expert, but I have researched pugs ALOT, so here is a pug example:
> My pug is Black which is dominant in pugs, but she is het for fawn. Her mom was **** black and her father was fawn. The dam has BB genes and the sire has ff. Every pup was black because the mom was ****, but if the mom was het for fawn (Bf) the litter would most likely have been mixed. Some breeds have co-dominant genes like the Great Dane, the Harlequin gene is co-dom, so what looks like a double merle or double dapple, is really Harlequin/Merle. But I don't think that pits are known for any co-dom genes.


He said both parents are brindle or at least that's what he thinks if that's the case then the entire litter should be brindle. Now if one was one color and the other was brindle then they could get away with not having hidden brindles (brindle under the base coat that is unvisible by the eye which would then produce brindles with another carrier or a brindle). I do a lot of phenotype and genotype studies on our breed, even have a program that gives me the percentages of getting issues that I have record of rather it be coat color or health issue.

On another note it was posted the breeder didn't screen good well in this case I think neither of you were on your ps and qs as you aren't even sure who the mom is???? I think both buyer and sellers need to learn what should be asked, looked for, what type of response to expect or avoid etc. We've probably all made the mistake of buying a dog or to we didn't get enough info on so it's a learning experience.

As for having to find you, the world is not as big as folks think lol. I have friends all over and you better believe if someone post something about me I'm going to know about it before long and folks over here can vouch for the fact that many know me. I been breeding a long time and now that we do conformation and weight pull to we know even more people then we know before, just telling you to be careful it's pointless to give her an advantage over you if she is in deed the one that has done some shady stuff. All she would need is your ip to find you and she could pull that from this board....


----------



## andygotpits (May 8, 2009)

will someone please help me post something i am new to this site and i am wondering about my dogs bloodlines thanks


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

what are you trying to post? What problem are you having?


----------



## andygotpits (May 8, 2009)

i jus am really wondering what the blood lines could be of my dogs and i would like to post them with the pics and see what responses i get thnks alot for ur help


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

andygotpits said:


> i jus am really wondering what the blood lines could be of my dogs and i would like to post them with the pics and see what responses i get thnks alot for ur help


You can post your dogs pedigree over in the bloodlines section and we can tell you from there. If you don't have a pedigreed dog their is no way to tell what bloodlines your dog may be from.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Very cute! she definately looks pit x lab to me. I worked at an animal shelter for a while, and we had several pit/lab litters come in, and they all looked just like that! To help with the timidness, get her as socialized as possible. Lots of walks, car rides, and being around lots of different people will make her not so skittish. And she won't be sacred/aggressive to people when she gets bigger. The more people she is around when she is young, the better.


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

kodiakgirl said:


> Very cute! she definately looks pit x lab to me. I worked at an animal shelter for a while, and we had several pit/lab litters come in, and they all looked just like that! To help with the timidness, get her as socialized as possible. Lots of walks, car rides, and being around lots of different people will make her not so skittish. And she won't be sacred/aggressive to people when she gets bigger. The more people she is around when she is young, the better.


Thanks for all that info, very appreciated

I actually added another addition and done now with the pets! LOL! We got Sadie a friend to play with, its a 8 week old Pit/Lab/Mastiff mix. Now for a fact I know (LOL) the mom is full pit, and the dad is Lab/Mastiff. She had 2 from the last litter that was 8 months old and they looked really nice. The puppies were really skinny but she the woman didnt want the puppies so were giving away for free, not bad. he is definately eating now and drinking water. We just got him last night. But should I post pics here or the gallery section? Thanks everyone for all the help and support


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking forward to see pictures of Sadie and the new boy. What did you name him?


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

she is an adorable puppy first of all. Unfortunately when you buy from a backyard breeder this is a risk you take.considering that you bought from someone like that im guessing you didnt buy with intentions of breeding or showing, you only wanted a family pet and thats what you got. She will bring you a lot of joy regardless of what she is. if in the future you decide to get another dog and you want a pitbull my advice would be research, research, research. find a reputable breeder. one that will allow you to see both parents and have papers for their dogs as well as the puppies. good luck with your puppy Im sure she will be a great, loving addition to your family!


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

> He said both parents are brindle or at least that's what he thinks if that's the case then the entire litter should be brindle. Now if one was one color and the other was brindle then they could get away with not having hidden brindles (brindle under the base coat that is unvisible by the eye which would then produce brindles with another carrier or a brindle). I do a lot of phenotype and genotype studies on our breed, even have a program that gives me the percentages of getting issues that I have record of rather it be coat color or health issue.


I don't think my dogs are brindle i know what i have and what they have produced. Also i have pictures to back it up and that's not enough to prove it contact Eddie Falin where my female came from and who also inspected my male dog to have him UKC registered and saw pictures of the litter. He knows a lot more and can explain it better than me. Also as i've said before you can go to my album and see the pictures of my male and female and the litter.


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Looking forward to see pictures of Sadie and the new boy. What did you name him?


Originally, his name was Timmy but then I get home and his name changed to Obama *don't come at me with political stuff guys*:roll: 
But Yeah, Obama and when he gets big they want to call him Big O! LOL! But uploading pictures now


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

ralford08 said:


> I don't think my dogs are brindle i know what i have and what they have produced. Also i have pictures to back it up and that's not enough to prove it contact Eddie Falin where my female came from and who also inspected my male dog to have him UKC registered and saw pictures of the litter. He knows a lot more and can explain it better than me. Also as i've said before you can go to my album and see the pictures of my male and female and the litter.


I think you are confused as that comment was not even directed toward you this was in regard to the puppy the guy purchased, I have no idea what "you" are even talking about.....


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

MobileMe Gallery

Ill probably post these in Gallery, so mods tell me if I need to and Ill just move there but here is the link to the Puppy!


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Read the new information I posted Page 1


----------

